# Hello Belfast Newbie - IVF for #2 funded in NI?



## Juliemonty30 (Nov 7, 2007)

Have been watching you ladies for a while, just thought I would say hello! 

I am taking clomid for pcos, on round 3 which was to be last if it didn't make me ovulate but on Sunday they found a follicle, so fingers crossed  - the next step will be injectibles for me... I am on day 17 and just waiting to ovulate, my head is wrecked...

It is nice to hook up with some local people dealing with local issues including the importance of soda and potato bread!

I am firing through my fertility treatment options, so unbelievably I am turning my mind towards IVF (sadly my saving and spending haven't adjusted to the idea), and did some research on the net which said you aren't always offered a free go on the nhs if you have a child already?

While I know I am greedy wanting another, I hope Northern Ireland will give me one free go on the NHS?

Anyway, good luck to everyone!

Take care,

Julie


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Julie

I just asked that question lately  when trying to decide if we should take our NHS attempt or private first, but it is no longer the case that you are excluded if you already have a child.  I think everyone gets one go with the NHS.

Fiona


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Hallo and welcome to FF  
I think you are still entitled to x1 NHS go even if you have a child already as Fionab as already said.
Dahlia x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi girls

Im very interested in this topic. I have a child who is 10 from a previous relationship but have been with Dh for nine years.  Was reading a problem page in a magazine this week and the main article was about a couple who were in the same prediciment and were told they were not entitled to a free go on NHS.  I as I'm sure you can only imagine was horrified! But after asking a friend was told that this apparently will not happen in Northern Ireland. Anyone any info SB.


----------



## jofi (Apr 7, 2006)

There has been a recent change in the critera for nhs treatment. I don't know all the detail but a pal of mine whose dh had children from prev marriage is now entitled to free go when she wasn 't a year ago. Contact your health board for the exact rules. I suspect you will get nhs treatment. If you can wait that long......


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

My DH has two girls from his previous marriage and I'm allowed one go on NHS.


----------

